

The Jobs Crisis at Our Best Law Schools Is Much, Much Worse Than You Think - DavidChouinard
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/04/the-jobs-crisis-at-our-best-law-schools-is-much-much-worse-than-you-think/274795/#

======
incision
This happens with every profession that takes on the perception of
guaranteeing a nice salary.

I expect the big difference with law is that the profession is taught/promoted
by established universities which have managed to keep the notion afloat in
spite of an established lack of demand.

------
sophistroll
This article presupposes that large numbers of lawyers should have an easy
time finding work.

